# Coyote traps



## stevec

I have never trapped before and not sure what a good trap looks like.

Anybody have any expierince with the Bridger 1.65 fully modified traps? Will they work/last/ live up to coyotes?

Here is a link http://www.fntpost.com/Products/Bridger+Coil+Spring+Traps/+1.65+Bridger+Coil+Spring+Trap+(Fully+Modified+Offset+Jaws)

Thanks, Steve


----------



## 220swift

looking at a bigger picture of the Bridger 1.65, the base and jaws look a little light weight for my taste, especially for coyote. Also where the jaws are anchored to the base plate are not hooked enough and a coyote will pop the jaws right out of the frame. IMO


----------



## stevec

Things I didn't even think about! What trap would you suggest?

Thanks a bunch! Steve


----------



## catcapper

220swift said:


> looking at a bigger picture of the Bridger 1.65, the base and jaws look a little light weight for my taste, especially for coyote. Also where the jaws are anchored to the base plate are not hooked enough and a coyote will pop the jaws right out of the frame. IMO


You gotta good eye for steel Mike--- your sound'in like a fella that's caught a lot of range dogs.LOL.

A coyote will beat up some traps pretty good. I've run a lotta fur through the shed over the years with Victor traps--- some guys like'em--- some don't. MB puts out some good traps.

Run a couple different brands of steel for a few seasons and find out which ones you get along with best.

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Buy some traps that are still made in America (if you can)... spent the extra few bucks and buy a good 2 or 4 coil spring trap... #3 or #4 Victor, MB-550 or MB-650.


----------



## 220swift

catcapper said:


> You gotta good eye for steel Mike--- your sound'in like a fella that's caught a lot of range dogs.LOL.
> 
> A coyote will beat up some traps pretty good. I've run a lotta fur through the shed over the years with Victor traps--- some guys like'em--- some don't. MB puts out some good traps.
> 
> Run a couple different brands of steel for a few seasons and find out which ones you get along with best.
> 
> awprint:


Thanks cat, my all time favorite coyote trap is the Newhouse 3N, cast offset jaws and double long springs, but good luck finding those. At last count I still have 3 dozen of those, I also like the Sterling(1970's) which I think is the MB line now, I have 2 dozen of those. Although I've taken some large Iowa dogs in the old 1.75 and 2 victor coils.

Here's an Iowa dog in a victor 1.75 from the late 1970's.


----------



## stevec

Thanks for the replies. I just ordered 6 MB 550 cast jaw offsets. I ordered the 2 spring but also ordered the 4 coil upgrades. I want to leave a couple as 2 coil for fox this winter. I have called in lots of Greys over the years but this year I have seen several reds.

Thanks again, Steve


----------



## 220swift

good call Steve, you won't be dissappointed............


----------



## coyotejon

Starting out with one of the best coyote traps around!


----------



## 220swift

I doubled checked my statement about Sterling traps now being the MB line of traps. That statement was wrong. Sterling traps still exist and are available in three sizes. Sterling models start with the "MJ" designation.


----------



## Undead

Is the "MJ" model for use on predators from the Neverland Ranch ? If so they can change the designation !


----------



## Jonbnks

I'm so very glad this group is around. Thanks for the all the recomendations, I've been needing a purchase a few coyote traps and now I know what to look for. It's sure cheaper to buy the traps from F&T than Cabelas.


----------



## catcapper

220swift said:


> I doubled checked my statement about Sterling traps now being the MB line of traps. That statement was wrong. Sterling traps still exist and are available in three sizes. Sterling models start with the "MJ" designation.


There ya go Steve--- compare the Sterling trap Mike posted to the bridger and you can see quite a difference. It doesn't take much to hold most fox or cats--- but after you catch a few coyotes, you'll be glad you went with the MB's you just ordered.

Stake'em hard and fast--- then get to skin'in.LOL.

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

The "things" on the sides of the trap are called "spring levers"...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Jonbnks said:


> I'm so very glad this group is around. Thanks for the all the recomendations, I've been needing a purchase a few coyote traps and now I know what to look for. It's sure cheaper to buy the traps from F&T than Cabelas.


 The guys @ F&T are great to deal with! When I place an order it's usually here in two days... if you need trap tags Larry A Finch is another great guy! www.traptags.com


----------



## azpredatorhunter

stevec said:


> Thanks for the replies. I just ordered 6 MB 550 cast jaw offsets. I ordered the 2 spring but also ordered the 4 coil upgrades. I want to leave a couple as 2 coil for fox this winter. I have called in lots of Greys over the years but this year I have seen several reds.
> 
> Thanks again, Steve


Steve, Red Fox and Coyote have excelent noses! Dye and wax your traps! and make sure to use gloves (don't leave any human sent) or they will dig up your traps...I am not sure where you live but start to stock up on some good dry dirt to make your set in the winter, you will be glad you did... Get some books or dvd's on Fox and Coyote trapping, and ask lots of questions on here, I am new @ cage trapping, but I grew up trapping Muskrats, Mink, Raccoon, and Red Fox...Good Luck!


----------



## stevec

Thanks a bunch guys. The sterlings look awesome but a bit to pricey for my first go. F&T already shipped so I should see my traps in a couple days. I am also building some cage traps for cats this winter. got the prototype#1 finished, don't now about bobcats but I caught my cat at least a dozen time on the back porch. Guillitine door, 42inches long,22in tall,12 in wide and adjustable pan weight. making a few changes to make them lighter but the basic design *should *work.

All new to me, but I need something to obsess over and I don't have any gun projects going right now.

Steve


----------



## catcapper

stevec said:


> Thanks a bunch guys. The sterlings look awesome but a bit to pricey for my first go. F&T already shipped so I should see my traps in a couple days. I am also building some cage traps for cats this winter. got the prototype#1 finished, don't now about bobcats but I caught my cat at least a dozen time on the back porch. Guillitine door, 42inches long,22in tall,12 in wide and adjustable pan weight. making a few changes to make them lighter but the basic design *should *work.
> 
> All new to me, but I need something to obsess over and I don't have any gun projects going right now.
> 
> Steve


You know someone's gonna want a picture of your cage trap now. LOL.

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

That's right! Let's see it...


----------



## stevec

Good looking traps AZ, Did you buy or build? I will have to take a pic of mine.

P.S. How long are youre cages?

Steve


----------



## stevec

Got my ankle bracelets in yesterday. Those springs are stout! Gonna set a few in the mourning. planning to try a hole set and I found a fence crossing that looks good.

Steve


----------



## 220swift

I'd use a snare on an under fence crossing if legal in your State. Have you cleaned and dyed your traps?


----------



## stevec

Cant use snares in Oklahoma. Didn't get to set the fence crossing, it was on the adjacent property. I am trying to get in touch with that land owner now. I did find a corner of the hay field that had 6 piles of droppings in a 10ft circle so I made a hole set there.

I washed the traps at the carwash but have not dyed or waxed them yet.....Being impatient. I do plan on dying and waxing them soon. I was told by a friend that the shoumac berries work very well for dying. I need to order some wax.

Steve


----------



## 220swift

waxing dry land traps is a matter of personal preference, When I was trapping I only waxed my water set traps. I never did wax the traps I was using for dry land sets. Did you use soap at the car wash, if so you may have a soapy fragrance on the traps, You'll know you do if the traps are dug up without a catch. Shoumac ( sumac?) being native to your area should make a good dye. We used to use a lot of walnut hulls in Iowa. Walnut trees were everywhere.


----------



## hassell

220swift said:


> waxing dry land traps is a matter of personal preference, When I was trapping I only waxed my water set traps. I never did wax the traps I was using for dry land sets. Did you use soap at the car wash, if so you may have a soapy fragrance on the traps, You'll know you do if the traps are dug up without a catch. Shoumac ( sumac?) being native to your area should make a good dye. We used to use a lot of walnut hulls in Iowa. Walnut trees were everywhere.


 The same for me, only ever used dye.


----------



## stevec

I used soap but rinsed for three minutes. Hope I got the scent off. If not I will go ahead and dye them.

Steve


----------



## 220swift

when you washed them, did you get a light rust coating in a couple of days, a light coat of rust will help the dye adhere to the steel.......you can always put the traps in a bucket of water for a couple of days to get the desired rust layer before dying............


----------



## stevec

Yes, After I washed them I hung them on the fence. The next day they had surface rust on them.

Steve


----------



## stevec

220, You were right. One trap was dug up and the other untouched.

As soon as the rain stops, I am going to pull them and dye them. Do you think if I set one back in the same spot it will work, or is that spot done?

Steve


----------



## azpredatorhunter

LOL...Order some Logwood dye and wax from F&T... I always dye and wax my traps, except for conibear traps, you don't want to wax them... Traps are not cheap, take care of them and they will take care of you.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

stevec said:


> 220, You were right. One trap was dug up and the other untouched.
> As soon as the rain stops, I am going to pull them and dye them. Do you think if I set one back in the same spot it will work, or is that spot done?
> 
> Steve


as soon as the rain stops?


----------



## stevec

Yeah been raining all mourning. Its about to move out though. I got soaked checking them this mourning.

Better than whats on TV anyway!

Steve


----------



## azpredatorhunter

stevec said:


> Good looking traps AZ, Did you buy or build? I will have to take a pic of mine.
> 
> P.S. How long are youre cages?
> 
> Steve


 Sorry I have been having trouble posting... I bought mine, they are Briarpatch cage traps http://www.briarpatchcages.com/index.html They are his older ones, I am thinking 42". He has clusters of 3 and 4 cage traps, they fit into each other so they don't take up much room. His newer cage traps have an adjustable pan so you can eliminate non-target animals ( skunks, squirels etc.) They have guillotine style drop doors. It would cost to much to make my own, (matterials and labor) the welded wire he uses is expensive, I think you have to order it buy the pallet. They are well worth the money! Let us know how long it takes you to build one and how much it cost... Post some pictures!


----------



## 220swift

stevec said:


> 220, You were right. One trap was dug up and the other untouched.
> 
> As soon as the rain stops, I am going to pull them and dye them. Do you think if I set one back in the same spot it will work, or is that spot done?
> 
> Steve


logwood crystals will work fine, or a mix of logwood and the sumac berries you were talking about. Setting one back in the same spot will work if a different animal comes by, I would set in the same area only 20 to 30 yards away from the spot the trap was dug up and change the set from a dirt hole to a scent post. I'm still not a fan of waxing land traps. JMO


----------



## stevec

Well, I tried the sumac berries and they did die the traps but not very dark. More of a light purple.....my daughter thinks they are cute. I let them cool and added more berries and trying again. It died the heck out of the pot I used though??? It is black now.

Gonna let things settle a couple days and try again. The trap that was dug up was just set in a trail. I will try the scent post next. I left the dirt hole set alone since it was undisturbed. I set the dirt hole first thing yesterday mourning while it was still relatively cool but I was sweating like a hog by the time I got the other set made. That may have made a difference.

AZ, here are some pics of my first cage. I have around $25 in it but will go from 17guage wire to 14guage on the next ones and that will make it about $40 but I think it will be worth it. As far as time, I have several hours invested. Most of it was planning and overthinking. I don't count my time for anything because it is hobby. I am in the process of building a leaf brake so I can build the door rails more easily.



pan weight adjuster





Steve


----------



## azpredatorhunter

damn...it looks great! did you steal the cam idea or is it yours? Well if you can make them for that, your doing good... don't forget to weld a little plate on for your trap tag....


----------



## stevec

Thanks AZ. The cam idea was mine but I noticed the Briar patch cages are similar. I read a lot about cat cages and Briarpatch makes a lot of sence on cage length so I went with 42 also. Hope they will catch a bobcat this winter!

Steve


----------



## hassell

Looks really good, congrats.


----------



## catcapper

If your gonna go with 14 gauge wire you can loose the inside steel frame.

36" is plenty of length on a cage. The extra 6" just takes up storage space and adds more work at the set.(IMO)

I think it was one of Small's cages Chris caught that lion in a couple years ago. I didn't care for the lock design. I had to take the lock (it was bent up some) off the trap to get the door open and really didn't care to have my hands up by the cage with a big pissed off pussycat inside.

I prefer a bump block. Its up outta the way--- and if you need to hold it open--- a piece of duct tape works fine.

How about post'in a picture of your lock Steve--- couldn't really see it in the photos.

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Catcapper it was Bob Smalls cagetrap that Chris caught his Mountain Lion in... he has changed the lock since then...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Catcapper it was Bob Smalls cagetrap that Chris caught his Mountain Lion in... he has changed the lock since then...


stevec said:


> Thanks AZ. The cam idea was mine but I noticed the Briar patch cages are similar. I read a lot about cat cages and Briarpatch makes a lot of sence on cage length so I went with 42 also. Hope they will catch a bobcat this winter!
> 
> Steve


it looks like it will catch bobcats... how many are you making?


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Sorry I don't know what's going on! One minute I can't post and then ?


----------



## stevec

azpredatorhunter said:


> Sorry I don't know what's going on! One minute I can't post and then ?


Making up for lost time! I am at work right now but will get a better pic of the lock later. I am not real happy with the lock yet need to get some larger piano wire.

A roll of wire will make about 14 cages. I would like to have about a dozen but they take up a lot of room. I will probably make 3 or 4 and try them this year and decide from there.

I was thinking the same thing about getting rid of the frame sand probably nock off a couple pounds. will make it quicker to build also. I need to finish my leaf break and order some more wire but I keep getting distracted. I may have ADD...DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

What was I talking about again?

Steve


----------



## Jonbnks

Thanks for the trap tag information azpredatorhunter. I placed an order last night and should have a few to add to my new traps and cages.


----------



## stevec

Cat, here are some pics of the latch. Pretty simple, but it needs a heavier spring.







You can open it without getting to close to angry claws and as you can see it is kitty approved!



Any suggestions would be appreciated!

Steve


----------



## 220swift

good looking cage trap Steve........


----------



## catcapper

If your gonna add a heavier spring you could shorten the lock bar by at least half length. I see the lock is easy to open--- but at that length, trap cover may interfere with its closing.

A strong wind at night--- camp robbers or jays screw'in around on top of the cage--- or the target animal work'in the outsides of the trap can move brush cover enough to prevent the longer lock bar from closing 100%.

Just somethin for ya to think about Steve while your build'in cages. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## stevec

Good idea Cat. I will shorten them.

Checked my legholds this morning, and as I rounded the tree line there was a coyote about 10 foot from one dirthole set. It looked at me and walked into the woods. Gonna try to start checking them at noon.

Steve


----------



## 220swift

very encouraging Steve, it will be back, if it just walked away doesn't sound like it was spooked at all.


----------



## stevec

Well, 3 days ago I set another trap in a fence crossing. This morning, it was dug up :frusty: I had dyed this trap with sumac but must still have some scent on it. I ordered 6 more MB 550's that should be here Thursday. bought some lye and am going to boil all 12 in lye, dye them with Log wood crystals and wax them.

How long should I wait after I pull my traps to set some more in the same area? Or is that area shot to hell?

Coyotes hate me.

Steve

P.S. About ready to break out the FoxPro and the hornet!


----------



## HunterGatherer

I'm not a trapper, but I know guys that do trap coyotes exclusively. They use snares.


----------



## catcapper

stevec said:


> How long should I wait after I pull my traps to set some more in the same area? Or is that area shot to hell?


If your traps are clean and ready to go--- go ahead and set the same area. Theres more than one coyote there that wasn't dig'in on your trap

I set double dirtholes when I trap yotes--- you'd be surprised how many times both traps will hit.

awprint:


----------



## stevec

Thanks cat. I am planning on cleaning, dyeing and waxing all of the Saturday and sunday. I will probably reset them next weekend.

Steve


----------



## Jonbnks

I got my new trap tags, just waiting for my new traps. I only have 3 cage traps to use right now and I want a couple DP raccoon traps and a few for coyotes.


----------



## stevec

I ordered some trap tags also. should be here in a day or so. I now have 1 doz MB550's and 1 cage trap(more to come) Going to order some Ztraps also. been out in the shop making up some cables to use on drags or loop to trees for some of the rocky areas I plan to trap.

Steve


----------



## catcapper

stevec said:


> Thanks cat. I am planning on cleaning, dyeing and waxing all of the Saturday and sunday.
> 
> Steve


Don't forget to be sure your other trap'in equipment is clean--- shovel, stakes, sifter, trowel,etc.

I use a pair of "clean" cotton gloves when I make a set to try to keep my traps and tools scent free. Its not hard to contaminate equipment with lure and bait scents if your not careful.

That yote dug the trap for a reason.

awprint:


----------



## beavertrapper

I use one pair of gloves for setting the trap then put on a different glove for scent.....I use a glove to keep scent off me so I can't transfer it to something else......

guys who use just snares do so because of laws,time,lack of skill or any number of reasons.....some good.....some not.......I Iove using footholds because its challenging.......2" circle u hav to get that animal to step n without finding it first...

no matter what u use its awesome to just b out there doing it.....good, luck


----------



## stevec

Got the pot boiling now. got my new trap tags on and ready to go.

I have no choice but to try again. cant stand being outsmarted...... You would think I would be used to it by now!

Steve


----------



## 220swift

like catcapper I use to always set my yotes set in doubles, only difference is I made one dirt hole and one scent post usually about 20 yards apart.


----------



## stevec

I had 2 hole sets about 50ft apart and a flat set about 10yds from one hole set. They are working the edge of this hay meadow hard. I have been using rubber gloves, Do you think cotton is better?

Steve


----------



## 220swift

I've used both and seen no difference. Something had gotten on your traps causing them to be dug up or, are they bedded solid? If there is any trap movement in the dirt, they dig at the edge until it's dug up.


----------



## NattyB

Had a digger red one year. Reset the dug-up trap, re-baited and put down a clean trap where he stood to dig...had him the next morning. (Or put it this way, I had a fox the next morning in the new trap and didn't have any other sets dug up. Did not take time to interview him.)


----------

